# Coal Creek Review



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Rode the trail last weekend...If you are setup for mud at all, you will have your hands full on the blue trails. And dont even consider any black diamond (unless you think you are a pro). I consider myself a capable rider with a bike that has minor mods. The problem I see with the place is the trails are mismarked for ATV. I can see blue being moderate in a rock crawler but if you have to help each other up and down the rocks on ATV's then it should not be labeled blue. If you take your family and expect to ride the blue trails, be careful. If you like rock all day long then this is the place for you.


----------

